# Genkernel not working

## Windmill

I have this when using genkernel

```
* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.49.2

* Running with options: --makeopts=j10 all

* Using genkernel.conf from /etc/genkernel.conf

* Sourcing arch-specific config.sh from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/config.sh ..

* Sourcing arch-specific modules_load from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/modules_load ..

* Linux Kernel 3.14.18-gentoo for x86_64...

* .. with config file /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/kernel-config

* kernel: Using config from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/kernel-config

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "mrproper" target...

* 

* -- Grepping log... --

* 

* Running with options: --makeopts=j10 all

* Using genkernel.conf from /etc/genkernel.conf

* Sourcing arch-specific config.sh from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/config.sh ..

* Sourcing arch-specific modules_load from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/modules_load ..

*

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "mrproper" target...

* 

* -- End log... --

* 

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* 

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

* 

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

* 

```

genkernel.log

```
  GNU nano 2.3.2                                                                         File: /var/log/genkernel.log                                                                                                                                                          

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.49.2^[[0m

* Running with options: --makeopts=j10 all

* Using genkernel.conf from /etc/genkernel.conf

* Sourcing arch-specific config.sh from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/config.sh ..

* Sourcing arch-specific modules_load from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/modules_load ..

* Linux Kernel 3.14.18-gentoo^[[0m for x86_64^[[0m...

* .. with config file /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/kernel-config

* kernel: Using config from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/kernel-config

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

COMMAND: make j10 CC="gcc" LD="ld" AS="as" ARCH="x86"

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/conf.o

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.lex.c

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.hash.c

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/conf

scripts/kconfig/conf --silentoldconfig Kconfig

***

*** Configuration file ".config" not found!

***

*** Please run some configurator (e.g. "make oldconfig" or

*** "make menuconfig" or "make xconfig").

***

make[2]: *** [silentoldconfig] Errore 1

make[1]: *** [silentoldconfig] Errore 2

make: *** Nessuna regola per generare l'obiettivo «j10».  Stop.

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.49.2^[[0m

* Running with options: --makeopts=j10 all

* Using genkernel.conf from /etc/genkernel.conf

* Sourcing arch-specific config.sh from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/config.sh ..

* Sourcing arch-specific modules_load from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/modules_load ..

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "mrproper" target...

*

* -- Grepping log... --

*

*

* -- End log... --

*

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

*

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

*

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

*

```

What should I do?

----------

## sebB

Can you post

```
ls -a /usr/src/linux
```

and

```
eselect kernel list
```

----------

## Windmill

ls -a /usr/src/linux

```
.   arch   COPYING  crypto  Documentation  firmware  .gitignore  init  Kbuild   kernel  .mailmap     Makefile  net     REPORTING-BUGS  scripts   sound  usr

..  block  CREDITS  distro  drivers   
```

eselect kernel list

```
Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-3.14.18

  [2]   linux-3.14.18-gentoo *

```

----------

## Roman_Gruber

WEll two issues:

Do you have a full kenrel source installed? Is the symlink /usr/src/linux pointing to that full kernel source?

It may be helpful when you post the genkernel invocation command, how you use genkernel.

you may compare yours to mine: my current kernel is Installed versions:  3.10.41-r1(3.10.41-r1)^bs.

the symlink is therefore lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   23 Jun  6 10:15 linux -> linux-3.10.41-gentoo-r1

```
localhost src # cd /usr/src/

localhost src # ls -alh

total 20K

drwxr-xr-x  5 root root 4,0K Sep 17 11:58 .

drwxr-xr-x 16 root root 4,0K Jun 15 18:25 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    0 Aug 27  2009 .keep

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   23 Jun  6 10:15 linux -> linux-3.10.41-gentoo-r1

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 4,0K Jun  6 10:42 linux-3.10.41-gentoo

drwxr-xr-x 25 root root 4,0K Jun  6 10:37 linux-3.10.41-gentoo-r1

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 4,0K Jul 14 11:03 linux-3.10.44-gentoo

localhost src # eix gentoo-sources

[I] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

     Available versions:  

     (3.4.103) ~3.4.103^bs

     (3.4.9999) **3.4.9999^bs

     (3.10.41-r1) 3.10.41-r1^bs

     (3.10.53) [m]~3.10.53^bs

     (3.10.55) [m]~3.10.55^bs

     (3.10.9999) [m]**3.10.9999^bs

     (3.12.21-r1) [m]3.12.21-r1^bs

     (3.12.26) [m]~3.12.26^bs

     (3.12.9999) [m]**3.12.9999^bs

     (3.14.14) [m]3.14.14^bs

     (3.14.16) [m]~3.14.16^bs

     (3.14.17) [m]~3.14.17^bs

     (3.14.18) [m]~3.14.18^bs

     (3.14.19) [m]~3.14.19^bs

     (3.15.10) [m]~3.15.10^bs

     (3.16.1) [m]~3.16.1^bs

     (3.16.2) [m]~3.16.2^bs

     (3.16.3) [m]~3.16.3^bs

       {build deblob experimental symlink}

     Installed versions:  3.10.41-r1(3.10.41-r1)^bs(10:14:02 06.06.2014)(-build -deblob -experimental -symlink)

     Homepage:            http://dev.gentoo.org/~mpagano/genpatches

     Description:         Full sources including the Gentoo patchset for the 3.16 kernel tree

localhost src # 

```

this is an example for my box here, you should have something similar.

is your system up to date?

Please be so kind and post every step including the commands you used until the error above!

It is important to also tell us which kernel sources you use and which genkernel version on which architecture.

Thanks

----------

## Windmill

It seems to fail when using -jX option. Why? If I run only genkenel all it compile without problems

----------

## sebB

```
Running with options: --makeopts=j10 all
```

Maybe because you forgot the " - "

----------

